

The Midlayer Mistake (Kernel Design Pattern) - ssp
http://lwn.net/Articles/336262/

======
angelbob
I really like the code structure he advocates, and "midlayer mistake" is a
terrible name for it. He names it by what it avoids.

------
ytinas
Seems like a lot more developers (including the author) need to read "The art
of the metaobject protocol".

